# Cloning Ph Question



## ACSCorp (Apr 9, 2008)

Going to try my first cloning soon. I am going to do them with Jiffy Peat Pellets. I plan to nuke the Jiffy pellets for about 10 minutes then put them in an oven at 250 degrees to kill and of those nasty fungus gnats I keep hearing about.

I have a heat mat and propagation tray with humidity dome to keep them warm and moist and will spray often.

My question is should I use a ph of 5.5 on the water I hydrate them with (the Jiffy pellets) and also to mist and water the clones? I keep reading lower ph (acidic) is good for clones in the beginning. Just want to confirm this.

Thanks


----------



## ACSCorp (Apr 13, 2008)

BUMP

So ph 5.5 to 5.9 for clones?


----------



## capncash (Apr 13, 2008)

id say 6.0


----------



## eliah1211 (Apr 15, 2008)

my ph has been 6 to 6.2 and my clones are comin along just fine


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

My PH level is 6.5


----------



## underground1 (Apr 15, 2008)

a few weeks ago i took 40 clones. i didnt do anything to the peat pellets, just soaked them in tap water. after the expand just squeez some excess water out, dip them in Olivias cloning gel, throw them in your tray with the dome, and don't mess with them until you see roots poking out the sides. i didnt even use a heating pad, just a 20 watt floro, and every single one of my cuttings rooted. if you live in the city where there is chlorine in the water, just pick up a jug of distilled water an use that. hope this helps.


----------



## underground1 (Apr 15, 2008)

oh yeah...i never checked the ph of the water, just the soil i transplanted into.


----------



## ACSCorp (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks. Holding off going to flowering till I clone. I'll start cloning tonite and give it nother week to make sure the clones are on their way.

I appreciate all your input!


----------



## greendemon (Apr 15, 2008)

ACSCorp said:


> Thanks. Holding off going to flowering till I clone. I'll start cloning tonite and give it nother week to make sure the clones are on their way.
> 
> I appreciate all your input!


I always make sure my clones are good before you flower your other plants. It sucks to revert flowering plants back to a veg state.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 16, 2008)

5.5 to 6.5 is what i have done in the past


----------

